
Ask HN: Self publishing book vs. writing a blog series - sendilkumarn
Is it worth authoring a book and self publishing it or converting that book into a blog series?
======
verganileonardo
Start with the blog, see how people react, incorporate feedback and them
consolidate your blog posts into a book.

------
CM30
It's probably worth converting that book into a blog series, at least when
starting off. That way you'll get a bit of an idea about whether people like
the idea/content and have the opportunity to build up an audience/fanbase over
time, which can then be used to market the actual book at a later stage.

Starting out with a book seems like it'd just make things more complicated,
since nobody knows who you are and you'd be stuck trying to sell people on a
paid product they have no incentive to buy.

------
billconan
I guess I will publish a book for monetization. I will select a few chapters
to post on my blog.

~~~
Cambera
How do you protect your intellectual property posting online?

~~~
billconan
keywords: "select a few"

~~~
Cambera
Thanks!

------
vira28
check [https://twitter.com/dvassallo](https://twitter.com/dvassallo)

He self published a book recently.

